# Tips for shooting prom pics



## Lambo77 (May 6, 2009)

I'm shooting about 20-25 highschool kids for thier prom. We are doing itbefore the prom. I'm looking for any help you can give. We are shooting outdoors. I really need some posing tips, and any problems to avoid, camera settings, etc. Thanks..


----------



## DRoberts (May 6, 2009)

Posing can be tricky with couples. You need to make sure that your females stay in the feminate pose while your males stay masculine, in the same shot. This is mostly done with angles and tilts of head and shoulders. therre are many websites that can help you on this. Google search can get you what you need. Another thing to consider is small groups. Alot of kids like to have "group" photos rather than just couples. The bottom line key is for everyone to have natural relaxed, poses rather than stiff forced positioning. There are way to many factors to getr into here, so as said I would google your topic and look at the many results and take away what you think will work best.
"The Ultimate Posing Guide" has alot of helpfull tips and examples...it cost around $20, but is very helpfull if you plan on doing alot of potrait photography. Here is a link... PortraitTutor.com --Helping portrait photographers perfect their craft


----------

